
Caught on camera: ICANN CEO slams the internet's kingmakers - rosser
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/24/icann_ceo_iana_transition/
======
chrisbennet
"In January, he invited the ire of another part of the internet eco-system
when he described domain investors, or domainers, as "domain hoggers."

So domain speculators are now "domain investors"? IMO, if your business model
is to horde something scarce in order to sell it to someone else, you aren't
generating value, you're just parasitic drag on those who do. Domains should
be part of the "commons". If you want to profit from a domain, _do_ something
with it.

